# Scooter Identification Please



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like you've got yourself a balloon tire scooter. Sorry to say I know just about zilch when it comes to riding toys made elsewhere. Wonder what that short post in front of the head tube is/was for? Also looks like maybe it had a light, some other accessory, or maybe an ornament of some kind where the mounting holes are in the front fender. Hope you can find some info on it.

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2013)

I LOVE those wheels.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 12, 2013)

I love that shorty rack, that is super cute! I have no idea what you can get for it or what make it is but don't let it go too cheaply.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Answer???*



MrColumbia said:


> Picked up this sidewalk scooter a couple of weeks ago. It has front and rear brakes. I'm not sure but the front brake may have been lever activated from the handle bars and may be missing parts.
> 
> If anyone knows the maker or approximate year it would be helpful.
> 
> ...






Mr. Columbia:

I just PM You on the Scooter!!!!   I'm a Baby on this Matter, but I may have your Answer!!!!!

Brand:  FREBEDO


----------

